# Terminal emulator



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

I have tried several have ks using terminal emulator. I can't get it to run. It always says can't open or can't find the file. Can someone give me any ideas to try? I am trying pb2. 2 right now. Please any help

Bionic kinetic w/hneysc3m. Oc'ed 1.2, 5.5.893. Tweaked out


----------



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone, know how to get terminal emulator working.


----------

